# Skin side up or down?



## 316sports (Aug 3, 2007)

Does it really matter if the skin side is up or down on the grilling plates when smoking chicken?  Thanks for all the help.  I really appreciate you all for helping this "newbie."


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 3, 2007)

*NO not that I know of.  Skin side down will give you the grill marks.  Cook at 350 and to get crispy skin.*


----------



## 316sports (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you doing a whole chicken? If so I start mine breast down for the first 1 to 1 1/2 hrs to set the juices in it then turn it over for the rest of the smoke


----------



## 316sports (Aug 3, 2007)

I am smoking quarters.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

You can cook them skin up at a lower temp in the beginning then turn them over and bump the heat at the end of the cook. ( the last 20-45 mins.) This works pretty well to keep them in the smoke longer for flavor then crisp skin at the end.


----------

